# Homosote on ho platform



## Penn$y (Jan 1, 2012)

is homosote recomended for ho? is it worth while to add?


----------



## Penn$y (Jan 1, 2012)

*Homosote for ho*

Do you recomend using homosote for ho? is it worth while?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I think you'd be better off asking which is better, a Chevy or a Ford truck. 
One LHS told me homasote was not only the only way but best way to go. The other LHS told me extruded foam. Plywood and OSB are other options availible. 
I'm sure more informed guys can better explain the pros and cons of each.

btw Dodge trucks don't count.


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Penn$y said:


> Do you recomend using homosote for ho? is it worth while?


First, let me say that posting in 2 areas is NOT needed nor appreciated.

Now to your question; Homosote was first used as a silencing roadbed over top of plywood, the one problem with it is that it will absorb water/moisture if it is not sealed properly. Then came cork and now foam with either a type of foam for roadbed or still cork which is always a good stand in. 

What most people are doing now is plywood base, sheet foam then some type of roadbed on top of that; some are putting the track directly onto the foam and this does work especially if you have the main track up on roadbed and want a yard lower. Now some are putting the sheet foam directly on the frame work without any wood base under it, that does cut the cost involved for the table.

Which way you go is totally up to you and no one can tell you it's right or wrong - just what you wanted. I'll be starting another layout shortly and am thinking of foam (minimum 2" thick) over the frame work and cork roadbed, but I'll buy the cork from the lumber yard as it is less than half the cost of buying pre-formed road bed and it's not that hard to cut.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i used 7/16 OSB on mine on account of the price of plywood ($25 a sheet was out of the budget) I have also used extruded foam boards 1" thick. while they worked well i had an adhesion issue that i didn't find out about til half way through the layout. 

are there many ways to do the same thing? yes

is any one way the right way? yes but do what works best for you


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Nasty looking spider. Geeze!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

norgale said:


> Nasty looking spider. Geeze!



i'll overnite it to you


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> Nasty looking spider. Geeze!



Wolf Spider?

They get big Pete.

I had one on my shoulder once while transporting a wood pile to my pickup. It was big and hairy as big as an ashtray.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

nope cobalt blue tarantula hehehe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've merged the two threads, please do not post multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## Penn$y (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Penn$y (Jan 1, 2012)

UPBigBoy said:


> First, let me say that posting in 2 areas is NOT needed nor appreciated.
> 
> Now to your question; Homosote was first used as a silencing roadbed over top of plywood, the one problem with it is that it will absorb water/moisture if it is not sealed properly. Then came cork and now foam with either a type of foam for roadbed or still cork which is always a good stand in.
> 
> ...


I did not realize you have the authority to correct me for something that you believed was not necessary due to the fact you have been a member as long as i have. People like you are the ones that take pride in putting others down and begin to ruin the hobby for people. I did nothing wrong and you have no right nor the authority to correct me. 
Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We actually don't want multiple threads on the same topic, and I am a moderator here. Let's forget the conflict and just talk trains, OK?


----------



## Penn$y (Jan 1, 2012)

Alrighty


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Penn$y said:


> Alrighty


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Some one say trains? ( Southern jumps up from dinner and heads for the train room).............


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Southern said:


> Some one say trains? ( Southern jumps up from dinner and heads for the train room).............


NO ME FIRST... (I jump over Southern to get to train room first)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We had a detailed discussion on Homasote here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11129

TJ


----------

